# Stippfischen mit der Kopfrute



## 3tz (10. März 2012)

Hallo Allerseits,

zunächst einmal möchte ich mit als Neu-user vorstellen. Mein Name ist Patrick und ich komme aus Rheinland-Pfalz. In den letzten Jahren konnte ich zeitbedingt leider eher unregelmäßig fischen gehen, möchte mich aber dahingehend wieder steigern...

Da ich immer großen Spaß am Stippen hatte, allerdings nur mit einer 5m Telestippe zu Werke ging, habe ich mir jetzt auf Ebay eine Shimano Technium XT Competition 950 gekauft und hoffe dass ich, trotz "Blindkauf", mit dem Stück zufrieden sein werde.

Allerdings hätte ich hierzu ein paar Fragen, die ich mir auch trotz intensiver Recherche nicht wirklich selbst beantworten kann:

1. Ist ein Gummizug hier aufgrund der Steifheit der Rute Pflicht oder würde es auch ohne gehen (wie bei meiner Tele...)? Bis zu welcher Größe ließen sich auch ohne Gummi Fische im Freiwasser drillen? 

2. Kann ich die Rute auch mit Gummizug als Langleine fischen oder schließt sich das aus? Wenn es geht, wie lang soll ich die Hauptschnur machen? Genauso wie ohne Gummi ungefähre Rutenlänge? 

3. Soll man den Gummizug bei jedem Fischen neu montieren und wieder ausbauen oder lässt man ihn drin (mit diesen Kantenschützern...)?

4. Kann ich den Gummizug nach ausreichender Lektüre selbst einbauen oder muss das gerade beim ersten Mal vom Fachmann gemacht werden - wüsste nämlich nicht wo ich das machen lassen sollte. Reicht ein Gummi von Askari (Kogha für 1,99 €) oder muss es einer von Casini sein (12,99 € !!!)?

5. Woher weiß ich wie fest ich den Gummi spannen soll?? Dran ziehen? Wie weit soll er rauskommen?

So, ganz schön viele Fragen...Schon mal Danke für die Beantwortung!!:vik: Besonders die Frage mit der Langleine und Gummi ist mir besonders wichtig, da das Fischen immer so herrlich einfach ist... Vielleicht fischt ja einer von euch auch mit ner ja noch relativ kurzen Kopfrute von 9,50m und kann berichten ob sich der Einbau eines Gummis hier lohnt und wieviel Rutenlänge man einbüßt.

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank, Patrick


----------



## Gardenfly (10. März 2012)

*AW: Stippfischen mit der Kopfrute*

1Vorteil beim Gummi ist halt der Puffer im Drill,steifer sind die Ruten weil die Spitzte schon kürzer ist um weniger abzusägen zu müssen
2 Lang-Lang mit Stippe ist eher ungewöhnlich
3 nein auf Beschädigungen achten, und nach schweren Drills wechseln, Kantenschützer sind Pflicht -gibt es in verschiedenen Ausführungen
4 besser erst einmal zeigen lassen, Billig kann gut sein aber ist auch ein Risiko, ob Cassini gut ist weiss ich nicht, Colmic,Preston,Vespe,Sensas oder Middy sind die sichere Wahl
5 je nach Gummistärke  bei leichten Zug ein paar Zentimeter


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Stippfischen mit der Kopfrute*

Vorausschicken möchte ich, daß ich vom Stippen eigentlich keine Ahnung habe.
Daher sind meine Aussagen nur nachgeplappertes Wissen, das gerne korregiert werden darf!

Zu 2.:
Der Gummizug dient dazu, auch starke Fische (Karpfen, Barben) an der Kopfrute drillen zu können.
Er ersetzt den Schnurvorrat auf der Rolle und kann sich z.T. mehrere Meter dehnen!

Beim Fischen mit (zu) langer Schnur kann es passieren, daß Du einen größeren Fisch zwar ausdrillen kannst, aber der Gummi durch  das Gewicht soweit herausgezogen wird, daß Du ihn nicht mehr in die Reichweite des Keschers bekommst...#q

Deshalb werden die Gummizüge i.d.R. nur verkürzt gefischt.

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (22. April 2012)

*AW: Stippfischen mit der Kopfrute*

Hallo!

Da ich nach vielen Jahren mit der Feeder- und Match- jetzt auch wieder mit der Kopfrute angefangen habe, schließe ich mich dem Thema gleich an ;-) .
Kann man die Steckverbindungen der Kopfrute mit Teflon o.ä. behandeln, damit das Abstecken leichter geht? Oder greift das die Rute an?


----------



## Dunraven (22. April 2012)

*AW: Stippfischen mit der Kopfrute*

Wird sogar von Firmen verkauft so ein Teflon Spray. Hat dann ein anderes Etikett als im Baumarkt und kostet mehr, ist dafür dann aber "orginal Sensas/ect.".


----------



## Carp_Stalker (22. April 2012)

*AW: Stippfischen mit der Kopfrute*

Kleiner Tipp noch von mir:

Niemals die Stippe ungesichert liegen lassen, 
Erst gestern durfte ich unfreiwillig bei gefühlten - 10 Grad ( In Wirklichkeit wohl eher +10 :q)  baden gehen, nachdem die Stippe ein Raketenstart neben mir abgelegt hat.

Nachdem der freche Karpfen 5 Minuten fröhlich hin und her geschwommen ist und mit der Turbostippe alle Enten im See verjagt hat, konnte ich das gute Stück nach einem Eisbad bergen. 
Der Fisch war natürlich nicht mehr dran und ich hab mir die Füße aufgerissen und tierisch nach Modder gestunken. Ganz zu schweigen von dem Ehepaar, welches nur mit dem Auto gehalten hat um sich über mich lustig zu machen ...

Aber nun noch ein kleiner Beitrag zum Thema : Mit meiner relativ billigen Carbonstippe von 7 m, konnte ich mit Gummizug Karpfen bis ca. 2,5kg sicher ausdrillen und landen. Je mehr du von der Stippe kürzt und je dicker der verwendete Gummi, desto mehr Druck kannst du auf den Fisch ausüben.

Die Engländer kriegen in ihren Pools wohl Karpfen bis zu 20 Pfund in den Kescher- Wie genau das funktioniert, weiß ich bis heute nicht

Gruß


----------



## Carp_Stalker (22. April 2012)

*AW: Stippfischen mit der Kopfrute*

Kleiner Nachtrag: unbedingt mit verkürzter Montage angeln, das erleichtert das Landen von großen Fischern enorm, ein ausreichend langer Stippkescher trägt ebenfalls zur leichteren Anlandung bei.


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (23. April 2012)

*AW: Stippfischen mit der Kopfrute*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Wird sogar von Firmen verkauft so ein Teflon Spray. Hat dann ein anderes Etikett als im Baumarkt und kostet mehr, ist dafür dann aber "orginal Sensas/ect.".



Danke!

Werde dann mal im Baumarkt vorbeischauen


----------



## Molke-Drink (23. April 2012)

*AW: Stippfischen mit der Kopfrute*

Warum Teflonspray? Ich Angel jetzt seit ein paar Jahren mit der selben Stange und hab es noch nie gebraucht,habe aber schon gehört das man wegen Teflonspray die Teile nicht mehr auseinander bekommt!Meiner Meinung nach unützes Kram.

Wie willst du fischen?Auf ner Kiepe?Dann lass sie wirklich nicht aus den Augen,die Dinger können schnell von der Frontbar runtergepustet werden.

Frage:Fischt ihr nur an Seen?Oder auch an Kanälen?Dann würde ich mir überlegen etwas zu sparen und ne 11,5Meter zu holen,dann machts richtig Spaß...

Zum Gummizug,ich bau ihn immer selber ein,ein paar mal Probieren und dann klappt das schon:g
Der Connector sollte immer einigermaßen gespannt sein,denn es ist nicht schön wenn er nach nem kleinen Rotauge direkt an der Spitze runterbaumelt...
Könnt ihr mir nen Link zu dem Kantenschutz geben?


----------



## Dunraven (23. April 2012)

*AW: Stippfischen mit der Kopfrute*

Die Frage mit oder ohne Gummi liegt an der Rute. Die soll ja auch halten wenn ein großer Fisch dran ist und viele der modernen Ruten sind nicht darauf ausgelegt und brauchen daher den Gummizug. Es gibt allerdings auch lang lang Ruten von 10 oder 11m. Ich habe mir mal in eine 7m Stippe einen Gummizug eingebaut. Ich denke die war auch für lang lang gedacht, da aber bei uns auch immer wieder Schleien als Beifang zu erwarten sind wollte ich auf Nr. sicher gehen. Wenn der Gummizug steif genug ist, dann gibt es kein Problem damit bei kleinen Fischen lang lang zu fischen. Bei größeren ist dann die Reserve da. 

Ein anderes Beispiel, Marco Beck hat auf seiner Kanalangeln Reloaded DVD verkürzt gefischt und den Gummizug so weich und lose gespannt gewählt, das die Ukeleis/Rotaugen den so weit raus ziehen das er  die, wie bei einer lang lang, in die Hand angeln kann wenn er das Kit vierteilig absteckt, obwohl er nur eine Montage über 2 Teile hat. 

Ich habe eine der alten Technium XT Competition gehabt und die war mit Gummizug ausgerüstet (12,5m lang). Für den preis eine gute Rute und sehr stabil.  Kleine Rotaugen würden sicher lang lang gehen, aber ich würde da einen 0,8-0,95mm Gummizug einbauen. Ich habe den von Vespe genommen. Den von Kogha würde ich nicht unbedingt nehmen, und der von Casini, da bekommst Du den Vespe, ect. günstiger. 

Kauf Dir einen teflon Pole Bush passend zur Gummistärke, ich nutze welche zum drüber schieben. Messe den Innendurchmesser des Pole Bush und schneide die Rute an der Stelle ab wo sie ein klein wenig dünner ist. Dann schiebe den drauf und schneide weiter ab bis der gut sitzt. Dann klebst Du ihn fest und gut ist. Feile die Schnittkante noch vorsichtig ab. Zum Abschneiden habe ich schon Bastelmesser genommen oder ein Multitool mit passender Scheibe. Aber sei vorsichtig das da nichts splittert. 

Dann noch einen Konus der in das zweite Teil der Stippe passt kaufen. Die sind zuschneidbar. Führe ihn da rein wo normal Teil 3 rein kommt. markiere wo der Rand von Teil 2 abschließt. Schneide ihn dann ein bisschen weiter ab, so das er so weit in Teil 2 sitzt das Teil 3 da gut rein kann. 

Jetzt einen Gummizug mit einem Draht (wie sie bei Inliner Ruten dabei sind oder eben einen Einfädeldraht kaufen) von Teil 2 nach vorne durchziehen (Konus ist da natürlich draußen). Ans Ende oben einen Stonfo Verbinder anknoten, dann den Gummizug wieder rein ziehen, so das der Gummizug ganz drin ist. Hinten am Ende von Teil 2 der Stippe den Gummizug abschneiden und an den Konus knoten. Meist hat der Konus ein Wickelbrett, da wickelst Du soviel Gummizug auf bis Du meinst der ist straff genug wenn der Konus in der Rute steckt. Konus rein, Schnur an den Stonfo und die Schnur irgendwo draußen festbinden. Dann den Gummizug langziehen damit er sich dehnt. Das machst Du weil sonst nach dem ersten guten Drill der gedehnt raus hängt. Meist ist der dann wieder lose und hängt raus. Also Konus wieder raus, nachspannen und fertig ist Dein selbst eingebauter Gummizug. 

@Molke-Drink: Ich weiß das Mosella die Pole Genies hatte. Auf der Stippermesse wurden sie abverkauft, zusammen mit dem anderen Rest der Mosella Sachen. Da habe ich mich für 1 Euro damit eingedeckt. Keine Ahnung wer sie noch hat, aber suche mal nach Pole Genie. Braucht man aber nicht für Kits wo der Gummizug nur durch 2 Teile ist. Habe ich so bei allen meinen Kopfruten, da kann ich teil 1 einfach einschieben und gut ist. Der Gummizug bleibt dann normal drin.


----------

